
BestBuy is closing all 250 of its mobile stores in the US - janeboo
https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/1/17066232/bestbuy-close-all-mobile-stores-may-us
======
randomerr
Honestly, I didn't think there was any left. Since I can go to the grocery
store and pick up a phone now. At least that will give Radio Shack a shot in
the arm. Remember in the 80's and early 90's Radio Shack was the place to get
cell phone.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhwBSNuDO0Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhwBSNuDO0Q)

